

Got sys admin pain and want to learn how to solve it w/ Chef-solo & Vagrant? - thibaut_barrere
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGdKalk1ZVJSVzhOcDUwc3FOZGY1bUE6MQ

======
thibaut_barrere
Based on what I learned while working on HackerBooks.com and client projects,
I'm planning to write an e-book that would help you learn Chef-solo and
Vagrant.

Please subscribe if you have an interest in this!

------
dotBen
I probably wouldn't pay for such a book - only because (for me at least) I
wouldn't want a whole book - just a very good multiple page tutorial.

An FYI more than anything, and that might just be me.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
It would definitely be more a multi-page, hand-caring, to the point tutorial
rather than a full-fledged book.

The goal here is to get started quickly, not to become an expert.

------
ichilton
Sounds really interesting!

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thanks!

